
Sir Roger Scruton: 1944-2020 - cpr
https://blogs.spectator.co.uk/2020/01/roger-scruton-1944-2020/
======
dredmorbius
A conservative voice, and one I didn't know well, but from what I've seen,
respected. Rare these days.

His BBC series "Why Beauty Matters" is well worth viewing, and would make an
appropriate remembrance:

[https://www.invidio.us/playlist?list=PLSkXu6NsLxmPlYpw6AVEO_...](https://www.invidio.us/playlist?list=PLSkXu6NsLxmPlYpw6AVEO_SHiRAwK4kuL)

